# International Test Pilots School



## FastTrax (May 8, 2021)

www.itpscanada.com/itps/

www.setp.org/images/SFTE_Newsletter_12.10.19.pdf

www.facebook.com/ITPScanada/

www.twitter.com/itpscanada?lang=en

www.instagram.com/p/CC9Cn3rhRq4/?hl=en

www.skiesmag.com/features/international-test-pilots-school-a-very-technical-business/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Test_Pilots_School


----------

